# Ferrari Testarossa - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This weeks detail was this loverly Ferrari Testarossa. It was always my poster car when I was young and I was really looking forward to it. I say when loosely as im obviously still really young...... anyway

This is the vehicle on arrival





































First i tackled the wheels, as you can see they where in a bad way, I pre 
sprayed with Auto Finesse Citrus Power










This was then rinsed and sprayed with Smart Wheels, worked in with valet pro brush and wheel woolies.




























arches were sprayed with Auto Finesse citrus power and cleaned with wheel woolies










Then i rinsed and iron x, as you can see there was quite a bit of fall out present so these were done twice I also treated all tar spots etc which there was very few










wheels where rinsed again the I snow foamed the full car





































while dwelling the intricate parts where sprayed with citrus power and aggitated with valet pro brush




























Vehicle was rinsed and then washed using Auto Finesse Lather, lambs wool 
mitt and 2 dodo juice buckets










after rinsing and drying I brought the car inside, clayed all over and took paint readings and inspected the condition of the paint work. It wasnt looking good but for a 20+ year old car that gets used it was understandable























































Ok so i tackled the paint work. I used the Rupes orbital system, Makita rotary and 3m rotary just to get into various places and so on. here are some pictures after the polishing stage.























































Unfortunatley I couldnt remove the side grills as the bolts were stuck solid. 
So polished around this with Valet pro sponge brushes










I also removed the rear grill as the rear mesh behind was looking tatty and the lights needed a polish up. We also changed the number plates as they let the car down in the end.





































The rear engine cover was treated with Auto Finesse Revive using valet pro sponge brush



















Other trim also treated with Revive










Wheels protected with Auto Finesse Mint Rims and tyres with Auto Finesse 
Satin tyre dressing










Exhausts cleaned with Auto Finesse Mercury










Glass cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal










I protected the paintwork with 2 layers of Auto Finesse Desire










Here are the finished pics.
































































And here she is going around Oulton Park on Saturday










Thanks for looking
Chris


----------



## gregdavies (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic rarely see know and boy how have wheels and tyre's changed


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

A real boyhood dream motor. Nice to see the paintwork returned to how it should be, and also nice to see that it's actually used and not wrapped up in Cotton wool.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Chris :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Chris.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful car. Great solution with those sticks seen the in a few details now.
Must invest in some


----------



## SqueakyCleanV70 (Jul 17, 2012)

Look awesome


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Great work and what a car!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a fantastic turn around - Revive did a damn good job on the trim!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Lovely work Chris, on a "proper" car


----------



## scott25.10 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice work Chris


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome as usual chris


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! 

Chris


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work there from yourself :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Crazy car, looks like you got it looking like it should 

Great result !


----------



## ArronFisher (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome Job


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice! Came up like new.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

lovely work on a fantastic car! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great chris. Agree about it being a boy hood hero


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you again it was a joy to work on no matter how hard it was to do


Chris


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work , when i see that i cant stop thinking "outrun"


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Saw this at Oulton today looked lovely and could tell it is used and not a garage queen which is nice in an odd way


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Saw this at Oulton today looked lovely and could tell it is used and not a garage queen which is nice in an odd way


I was at oulton park, did you see it go around??? Looked awesome. There was a few cars we have detailed there today


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I was at oulton park, did you see it go around??? Looked awesome. There was a few cars we have detailed there today


Like i said on facebook i said i was at OP  saw them draw up went over had a nose loved the 355's more i am sorry to say especially the giallo spider  (but then i love the 355 shape )

but no i left about 11 came home to watch the F1, i did not pay to get in being a marshal it is just another home to me :lol: although my dad is down on the avenue post today so would of seen them  so i went and had a natter with him before leaving.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Like i said on facebook i said i was at OP  saw them draw up went over had a nose loved the 355's more i am sorry to say especially the giallo spider  (but then i love the 355 shape )
> 
> but no i left about 11 came home to watch the F1, i did not pay to get in being a marshal it is just another home to me :lol: although my dad is down on the avenue post today so would of seen them  so i went and had a natter with him before leaving.


I'll put the write up for the yellow 355 tonight or 2moz then!!

Chris


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I'll put the write up for the yellow 355 tonight or 2moz then!!
> 
> Chris


Thank you  i was debating which i liked more the red 355 GTB or the spider haha the spider won  bugger to see swirls though!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Love the Testerossa, just need a white suit and big quaffed hairstyle when driving one.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

WOW!!!!!
This is my favourite Ferrari of all times....wonders how much they go for...meh couldn't afford one.

:buffer::thumb::driver::thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> WOW!!!!!
> This is my favourite Ferrari of all times....wonders how much they go for...meh couldn't afford one.
> 
> :buffer::thumb::driver::thumb:


Around £50k but there is the odd one for £100k depends on condition mainly.

Chris


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> Love the Testerossa, just need a white suit and big quaffed hairstyle when driving one.


Don't forget your Hawaii outfit and tache.......oh yeah and call yourself PI.:car::lol:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> Don't forget your Hawaii outfit and tache.......oh yeah and call yourself PI.:car::lol:


hahaha my mate took one on a track day the other month and wore a white suit etc. Miami vice style.

Chris


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

Gorgeous. The red head was on my bedroom wall when I was a kid too!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Marcos999 said:


> Gorgeous. The red head was on my bedroom wall when I was a kid too!


Same here.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man. Nice little tricks with the sponge's etc great work.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work my man. Nice little tricks with the sponge's etc great work.


Thank you, they do come in really handy at times!

Chris


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Brilliant work.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Jaywoo said:


> Brilliant work.


Thank you mate!!

Chris


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats a nasty mark on the bottom right of the bonnet


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> thats a nasty mark on the bottom right of the bonnet


Yep!! It's heartbreaking! Has been hit with a hammer. We had to get the car ready for the big weekender, it is back up to have the the front re sprayed and another detail in the winter when she goes to sleep!

Chris


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

don't really like testarossasn don't even now what beautiful about the strange lines,... and why some many people love them


... but anyway the detail is very impressive! a very proper improvment on the car!


----------



## Aarosin (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice work..!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks again!!!

Here is the beast going around Oulton park last saturday-










Chris


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

gorgeous car and great work


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I was taken for a few laps round Oulton in one of these 3 years back, the power and sound was awesome, though you could tell it was a very heavy car. The wide track helps stability, very little body roll.
The TR series is quite hot property at the moment, with F512M or 512TR regarded as a long term 'sleeper' investment, though the early cars, the only one thats says Testarossa on the back, are going for about £45-46k for a decent, mid-mileage car with proper history. The killer is servicing - engine out every time which adds a day.
We had about 6 of these at Silverstone Classic at the weekend, I parked up a nice lineup of 3 in a row at one stage, 'ruined' by a 550 Maranello - now thats a car I really do fancy !
PS Super job - nightmare on the engine cover and side strakes !


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome car and great job. A true modern classic


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job Chris.

Looks amazing now!

Chris.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments!!!


Chris


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Tremendous work.


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

One of my ultimate cars!!! Such a great transformation! Well done.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks again guys, once the paint at front is done its coming back in for ceramic coating which im looking forward too


Chris


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely work, good to see Rupes being used on a Ferrari


----------

